# New Multi-Level enclosure for Leopard Tort



## Robert (Jan 8, 2011)

So I made some changes to my Leopard's enclosure. She now has a two level town-house. This has effectively doubled the living space of her indoor enclosure (minus the opening in the upper level). She is capable of going up down both ramps, although she has not done so on her own accord just yet. I'm sure it was a pretty stressful day for her. I was changing her stuff around all day. I am hoping that she makes use of the expanded space once she gets more comfortable.

It is hard to see in the picture, but plexiglass siding is lining both sides of the upper ramp, as well as both sides of the stairway landing.

Do you guys think I should cover the indoor / outdoor carpeting with substrate?

Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks.

Rob


----------



## Candy (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow we can sure tell that this tortoise isn't spoiled by you.  She is really beautiful, you've done a great job with her.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Rob:

You've doubled the space your leopard has. I think a two-story habitat in a small space is a really good idea.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jan 8, 2011)

Very creative, I might put a side on the lower portion of the ramp as well, so she doesn't tip over climbing on it. What are the dimensions of the table?


----------



## Robert (Jan 8, 2011)

jeffbens0n said:


> Very creative, I might put a side on the lower portion of the ramp as well, so she doesn't tip over climbing on it. What are the dimensions of the table?



Each level of the table is just under 5ft x 5ft.


----------



## moswen (Jan 8, 2011)

oh man, i'm sitting on my end of the computer completely in awe of you. i've dreamed of a two story enclosure since i got my sullies, pretty much. i've always been scared to attempt it. i always had images of it in my head but yours looks just great! i think the carpeting is fine, she'd just knock the substrate down when she used it twice probably. the carpet also provides her with more sure footing, which i'm sure she'll appreciate. tortoises need/like to be stimulated by their new environment and i'm sure after tonight or tomorrow her curiosity will get the better of her and she'll take the ramp. 

are you going to put any plants in there? i've always imagined my 2-story having a lot of plants in the bottom, basically making it like a humid hide spot, with lots of natural hides! but, i understand you're not me lol!

where'd you get your plexiglass from? how thick is the wood you're using on the bottom of each box?


----------



## Robert (Jan 8, 2011)

The wood on the bottom of each table is 3/4 inch. It is a pressed synthetic. The plexi is a 1/4 inch lexan. 

Plants is DEFINITELY our next obstacle. I have a black thumb. My wife has a black thumb. We have always wanted to change this, and we are hoping to use Leia as motivation. 

I've been scouring this forum and trying to take in as much info as possible when it comes to plants. Hopefully the next updated pics will have lots of green! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 8, 2011)

It looks great!

I apologize if you already mentioned this and I missed it, but I would add a basking lamp to the lower portion as well.


----------



## coreyc (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice you did a great job on it Does she go up or down it much?


----------



## Robert (Jan 8, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Very nice you did a great job on it Does she go up or down it much?



Thanks. She has not gone up and down on her own yet. If I put food onto the ramps, then she goes and eats it, but that's it. She hasn't made a trip up or down just to change locations yet. Hopefully she will as she gets used to it.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool design...Using two stories to (more or less) double the floor-area is brilliant! 

I think I'll try modifying Jennifer's and Ptolemy's indoor enclosures in a similar manner this summer, while they're living outside! 

Is the Fluke hanging on the wall for serenading your tort?


----------



## Millerlite (Jan 9, 2011)

does he use it? or knowingly uses it? very interesting. i like


----------



## colormyworld (Jan 9, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttt!!!! Well done, seriously!!!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 9, 2011)

I think it would be really cool to put a heat cable in the substrate on the bottom. Kinda like a stimulating geothermal heat  in a way (as if she had gone down to her "burrow"). I think it's a cool idea and since vertical space is limited you wouldn't have to worry about a heat lamp being too close and causing burns/damage as she gets taller.

Someone already mentioned it, but I'd put some taller wood walls on the ramp. I can just see your leopard deciding that it wants to take up bungee jumping one day on that ramp. Sadly, they don't make any bungee cords her size though


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 9, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> I think it would be really cool to put a heat cable in the substrate on the bottom. Kinda like a stimulating geothermal heat  in a way (as if she had gone down to her "burrow"). I think it's a cool idea and since vertical space is limited you wouldn't have to worry about a heat lamp being too close and causing burns/damage as she gets taller.
> 
> Someone already mentioned it, but I'd put some taller wood walls on the ramp. I can just see your leopard deciding that it wants to take up bungee jumping one day on that ramp. Sadly, they don't make any bungee cords her size though



Heating cable on the bottom story's floor is an idea I'd want, as well.


----------



## Robert (Jan 9, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Is the Fluke hanging on the wall for serenading your tort?



Nice pickup on the Fluke! We are close friends with the owners/fabricators of The Magic Fluke Company. Ukulele is another family hobby.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 9, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Fluke hanging on the wall for serenading your tort?
> ...



Bought my daughter one of the Tiki-looking models.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice enclosure. I plan on doing the same thing when i need more room for Shelby as we are limited on space so i have said I will extend upwards as needed. Shelby is in a 4ft by 2ft table and is only 9.5cm long at the moment so she is happy with her area but I know that will change.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 9, 2011)

Very creative!!


----------



## Neal (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice, when my wife and I lived in an apartment we had a triple decker. I love seeing others enclosures.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 11, 2011)

You did a wonderful job! Look forward to seeing you working on those black thumbs...lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 11, 2011)

Creative and interesting, nice job.


----------



## Robert (Jan 16, 2011)

Princess Leia has not been voluntarily going up or down the "upper" ramp. When placed on the ramp she is capable of going up or down, but I think it is just too steep for her comfort level....

.....so.......


I made some changes and added another tier. Within a few minutes she had voluntarily gone both up and down the entire series of ramps. She seems to enjoy it so far. Now she has an upstairs bedroom and a downstairs bedroom.

Baseboard heat runs directly under the lower enclosure on two sides. So far, this has provided nice warmth for the lower levels. Also, the plexiglass enclosing half of the lower level has helped to keep up humidity levels.

So far so good. I've got some plants started in "Spring Mix" containers, so those will be going into the enclosure soon.

Can't wait to start work on her outdoor enclosure. Unfortunately we got 26 inches of snow this past week!!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice enclosure! I'm always impressed by everyone's unique, innovative enclosures... big or small.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 16, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> Princess Leia has not been voluntarily going up or down the "upper" ramp. When placed on the ramp she is capable of going up or down, but I think it is just too steep for her comfort level....
> 
> .....so.......
> 
> ...



Very clever design!


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nicely done. I like the updated version with the less steep angles. I can see that you'll be constantly tinkering too. Its a sickness, I tell you.

I used to have a black thumb too, but I'm getting better. There is lots of good info here on the site and lots of people have helped me. I planted about two dozen different things last spring and summer and everything lived. My hibiscus is really suffering with the freezing temps, but at least it lived through the summer. A first for me. Try grape vines when spring rolls around. I found them very easy. Plus they go dormant over the winters and the leaves are very good tortoise food.


----------



## Robert (Jan 17, 2011)

Tom said:


> I can see that you'll be constantly tinkering too. Its a sickness, I tell you.



It certainly is! Thanks for the feedback. I've got pages and pages of sketches for her outdoor enclosure already. 

Thanks for the planting advice. Hopefully my thumb will green up a bit as well!


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 17, 2011)

VERY nice!!!! You did an awesome job!


----------



## moswen (Jan 17, 2011)

oh nice, i'm glad you were able to modify the stairs since she didn't like to use them! i'm eagerly anticipating the plants on the bottom!! it looks like you added a little spot for her to hide up top too!


----------

